# Fusee Question ?



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

i bought this movement from ebay simply because i like how it looks and the age and workmanship . sold as not working but with a little adjustment to the spring its been ticking away happily for over 3 hours now . my question is i have looked at movements like my one and there seems to be 2 alike apart from the fast/slow regulators seem to be in different positions . are these the same movements that have been put together differently or are they completely different fusee movements . i think i have narrowed it to about 1870? and possibly a english lever fusee but dont no . any pointers on the movement or even the person mentioned on the movement e.h.bott would be most welcome


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Looks like a cheaper movement or cost cutting exercise to me, the lower movement has the hairspring pinned to the underside of the balance cock whereas the upper has a separate mount for the hairspring to be pinned.

Or maybe just a different movement?

Just my thoughts ;-)


----------



## raberto1 (Sep 4, 2013)

thanks i had no interest in watches but i repaired a 60s chrono and i do look at watches differently now . i found out that e.h.bott is In an 1899 Directory, Edward Hardy Bott is listed as a clock and watchmaker at 92 Granby St., Leicester . now it could be interseting to find out a bit about mr bott . the movement is 36mm this seems on the small side of the movements i have seen could this be from a ladies watch thanks again


----------

